# Seachem Stability vs. Prime - What's the difference?



## ruby tuesday

I've been using cycle, but I'm reading alot of bad reviews. Is Cycle that bad? 

I'm thinking about switching to Seachem, what is the difference between Stability and Prime?


----------



## emc7

Cycle used to be bad, actually slowing down the cycle. Supposedly, they have reformulated, but I haven't tried to the new formula. Prime is a good dechlorinater and ammonia "detoxifier". It needs a smaller dose than many other brands, so it ends up being cheaper than some store brands once you look at dose size. I would recommend it as an everyday water conditioner and even suggest double or triple dosing during cycling to protect the fish (if you cycle with fish, fishless is preferable) from ammonia. It could possibly affect test results, so if you go fishless, you might want to use a dechlor only product (one that doesn't say it removes chloramine, for fishless you want the ammonia). Stability is "live bacteria" product meant to jumpstart your tanks nitrogen cycle. Its not an "instant cycle" like bio-spira, but should cut cycling time way down. Seachem has a excellent products, a decent website (http://seachem.com/products/conditioners.html), good local reps, and supports aquarium societies, so I like them a lot.


----------



## Clerk

Prime is a dechlorinator, stability isnt.


----------



## darkfalz

Prime is a water conditioner, removes chlorine, heavy metal, provide slime coat etc. (well claims to), stability is large amounts of dormant bacteria to kick-start a cycle. I use both of these products, no idea if they actually work though.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, there you have it. 
Stability cycles a tank in about a week, BioSpira does it in a day, Cycle takes six weeks, and Prime doesn't do it at all.


----------



## darkfalz

No way you can cycle a tank in a day.


----------



## jones57742

TOS:



TheOldSalt said:


> BioSpira does it in a day,


You have helped me a bunch and these are only questions.

I have reviewed

http://www.marineland.com/products/mllabs/ml_biospira.asp

but still do not understand:



[1] how the bacteria survive in refrigeration and
[2] how biological media could be thoroughly colonized in one day although in the presence of digestion bacteria?

TR


----------



## darkfalz

It's a specialised strain of bacteria which can remain dormant (asleep) so long as food is not present.


----------



## jones57742

darkfalz said:


> It's a specialised strain of bacteria which can remain dormant (asleep) so long as food is not present.


I appreciate this response and your other post which answers my second question.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt

However it works, it really works. One day is all it needs. ( as well it should, too, considering how much it costs )
With most products, you are trying to start a colony of bacteria which can grow to a size able to accommodate your tank. With BioSpira, however, you instantly already have enough bacteria, and more importantly, the correct bacteria. After a day of attachment/activation, you're done. The only catch is that, unlike the other products, you need to already have a good supply of ammonia in place ( fish ) from the start, or else they'll just starve and wither, negating any real benefit you just spent so much money to gain.

I use Stability myself, simply because it's cheaper and more readily available.


----------



## redpaulhus

TheOldSalt said:


> I use Stability myself, simply because it's cheaper and more readily available.


Ditto.
In fact, the LFS I "part-time" at has stopped carrying the Bio-spira - between shipping/handling issues, shelf life, price, availability, it was just easier to go with the Stability.


----------



## ruby tuesday

Thanks guys, I've been using cycle and aqua plus and it's getting pricey buying the little bottles all the time, so I think I'm going to try the Seachem Stability & Seachem Prime and maybe buy the big jugs.



I'd try the Biospira but I can't find it anywhere around here (toronto area)


----------



## emc7

You should only need the stability to establish the filters. Maybe 1 big dose a week for 3 weeks. After that just use Prime for water changes. It only takes .5mL/gallon and you can get big jugs from Pond supply places.


----------

